# "Age is Just A Number"



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

How many have run into this?

Some older men (those around my age) will say "Age is just a number." Reading between the lines,and coming face-to-face with the truth, you discover what what they're trying to convey: They want YOUNG WOMEN to believe that they are energetic, fully-functioning and vital. Well. Maybe they *are* all that (and a bag o' chips), but they reject women in their age range BASED ON AGE!!!!!

Double Standard much?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I noticed that dynamic when I was looking at farmerslonly. Some of the men my age (mid 50's) were looking for woman 18-34.

It would creep me out to date anyone I could have given birth to!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

roadless said:


> I noticed that dynamic when I was looking at farmerslonly. Some of the men my age (mid 50's) were looking for woman 18-34.
> 
> It would creep me out to date anyone I could have given birth to!


I truly believe that OLD MEN looking for YOUNG WOMEN have a need to PROVE something - that they are desirable & virile, maybe?

Well, NUTZ! I *might* just become a cougar.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I probably shouldn't be posting this reply. I am a male. Can't help that. Blame God. What you are describing just don't fit,at least for me. I think as usual men and women think differently.No I can only speak for myself.And I'm married and not out there looking but what I see is that as we age we get more set in our ways and even now in a social setting I will meet people my age and find for the most part 10-15 minutes of conversation reveals that you don't have the same views of things and I'm way to old to change my views. I am set in my ways.I also take from that conversation that you also are set in your views and I loose interest real fast in even holding a conversation with you.
On the other hand when I meet younger people the male normally has "young buck syndrome" and feels he has to prove to you that he's just as much a man as your and he can and has done everything you have and done it better.I'm not into that. I'm comfortable with who I am.On the other had the younger females for the most part do not seem to be dead set in their ways and are more impressionable and attentive to what you may be saying.Now you can say they are just stroking my ego and maybe they are and I just can't see it but the impression is left that they are at an age they are still willing to listen to your point of view and at least consider it which automatically makes them more attractive (at least to me).
After some of the scraps my wife and I have been in with each other I honestly think one of the major reasons we stay together is simply how set in our ways we are and feeling you could NEVER find anyone out there you felt compatible with.
Like I said this is just my opinion and I can only speak for myself but that's the way I see it.


Wade


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I appreciate your honesty Wade.

I hear what you are saying about people set in their ways.....yet for me, I know I am constantly growing and evolving. My body may be aging but my spirit is being renewed on a daily basis. I enjoy listening to others point of view and to consider it....that is part of what makes life interesting!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Most of the men who contact me on dating sites are nearly twice my age and usually make it clear they are only looking for something physical. Someone older than my parents arguing age is just a number just ain't right. And doesn't make much sense when my profile says in several places I'm looking for someone near my own age to court with marriage in mind. I like to reply to everyone so I give them my "Thanks for the interest, but I am seeking someone my own age for something serious" routine, but all the unwanted attention and arguments make the search less than enjoyable.

Although I am chatting with one man my own age on farmersonly now lol, so that's something.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes nehi, I agree this is common. At least common enough to be noticed. I have to agree with some of what 1shotwade posted. But, I've noticed that open minded trait in both genders of younger folks. I think if you keep your eyes open you can hunt up other older folks who tend to try to look at things that way too. 

I have no interest in younger women other than the same interest many older women, as well as most here in ST, would have in younger men. That is, just as eye candy. I've said before that I'm not interested in women who are younger because they often have baggage they think is important, while I don't. In the 3D world, attraction usually starts with how someone looks. And IMO, I'd have to be a fool to think that, at 55, I would look as good to a 40 yr old--or younger-- woman, as most men in their particular age group would. 

It's simply a result of learning some of life's lessons. Actually, I'm thankful for the fact that age has taught humility. It's helped me to keep my foot out of my mouth more often. But, I guess, not often enough.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You for your input, 1shotwade. Do you think it's a natural assumption that *ALL* older women are "set in their ways", unwilling to listen, unable to be amazed or awed, not open to compromise?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

1shotwade, thank you for having the guts to give your honest opinion, even though you know it will not be a popular one!

The way I see it, an 18 year old of either gender is attractive, energetic, and full of the joy of life! I can see why either gender would admire them and enjoy their company!

But, neither gender has much wisdom at that age, and while I enjoy the company of young people I could not imagine choosing one for a life partner. I have seen it done and I have seen it work, but personally I do not get it. And, it seems to be harder to make such a union work.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Not at all. I do thing the older you get the more set in your ways you become and the more things you become set in your ways about.We each have our religious beliefs,moral and ethical standards and even just general likes and dislikes. Don't hate me for saying this but I can't see how a person can justify an abortion,and protest animal cruelty or be a "tree Hugger". Don't make sense. Willing to kill your own species and admonish others for their treatment of animals and plant life.The other end of the spectrum is simple little likes and dislikes. I can't figure out after 33 years of marrage, why my wife puts tomato on my sandwiches when she knows I don't like it.I much prefer having a sandwich that I can eat more than I wear.33 Years and ya' still can't figure it out! I'm outa here!



Wade


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't know about the "some men" or even "most men" thing, since I'm only one man. BUT, I had some experience and talked to everybody I could about their experiences on singles sites.
According to most of the women I've talked to, Nehi is about right, men want younger women, skinny women, boobalicious women, women with good credit scores(That one was a real surprise to me, having never bought anything I couldn't pay for, I don't even understand the attraction of being "credit-worthy" but whatever....)

In my experience, women wanted rich men, skinny men, men stupid enough to believe they were 38 when they looked 83, men who would spend money like a drunk sailor. 

In my experience, a whole lot of women wanted to know how much money I made. When I told them I didn't work, most lost interest. Only a couple had enough sense to figure out that if I didn't work, I must somehow have enough to live off. I think it's the "credit mentality" again, assuming that everybody is in debt up to their eyeballs, never thinking that possibly some folks have everything paid for and don't spend more than they have. Incidentally, I do understand that it's hard to get to that point.

A lot of them are looking for someone to spend their "golden years" with. What golden years?? The years have all been good. A whole lot of women my age sleep til noon then get up and watch TV all day. Living off junk food. Incapable of walking to town and back, they're in such poor shape. AND, a whole lot of much younger women do the same. It's not true that younger people are more energetic. Try prying a kid away from an X-box. All that sitting down makes a young person have a worn out, broke down body. I imagine age is secondary to the level of energy people maintain. 

So, all in all, it sort of seems to me like a whole lot of folks are wanting what they don't have. Youth, good looks, money, whatever.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"So, all in all, it sort of seems to me like a whole lot of folks are wanting what they don't have. Youth, good looks, money, whatever."

That's probably IT, Zong!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Unless they have an old soul or have had life experiences, I dont feel the need or want to teach someone much younger. That's my experience with dating younger men. Their pretty to look at, but not on the same page as me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is it because men are more 'physical' and they need a 'younger' more 'vibrant' person to feed their ego / prove they are still what they were years ago?

Is it because they like to be in control, and younger women have less life experience and are more easily molded?

Is it really because they want someone to take care of them, as they age?

Is it because men are less mature?

Is it because younger women are easier to acquire? 
Meaning a few "aww you look so pretty" and 'wow those are good mashed potatoes' is all a younger woman needs to feel 'loved'? 
Less work for the man?

These are not digs or slams, but honest questions.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Is it because men are more 'physical' and they need a 'younger' more 'vibrant' person to feed their ego / prove they are still what they were years ago?
> 
> Is it because they like to be in control, and younger women have less life experience and are more easily molded?
> 
> ...


All of the above?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've generally dated older women with the exception of one who was six years younger. If we hadn't met through work, we wouldn't have teamed up, Looking back I think that was meant to be for me not her. As we age we may have a comfort zone that many are less and less mentally able to compromise.

There are obvious exceptions when money and beauty are involved.

Birth order can play a part. It depends on the upbringing for example an only child. If the child was the center of the world growing up, the transition to a relationship without constant feeding of the ego is going to be tough. 

I know of a young couple, early 30's, where neither have been married nor have children. The woman was an only child. The woman's father made the comment, "I hope you can fix her." to the other father. The reason became clearer as time went on. The young woman was extremely set in her ways. It's interesting to watch the real life experiment. 

Like anything else, once you look for exceptions, the generalizations are not always the rule.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Not all men are like that! My last husband was 23 years older than me, but would have preferred a partner his own age. (In fact, his previous GF had been a couple of years older.)

He hated the assumption that he was out for a trophy wife almost as much as I hated the assumption I was just a golddigger. Grrrr!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The thing is, I can GUESS what a man wants, but as a female can I really know? And, not many men will have the courage to post on *THIS* thread, LOL!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

But in general, don't men age better than women?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just sayin.....


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nehi,I really enjoy your posts,and I Like you. And I believe that you are right about some older folks,that find younger people attractive. I do not want to be anybody's "Daddy". If I am old enough to be your daddy,realistically,I am too old for a romantic relationship,with a lady that young. On the other hand,age is "just a number". I am just 53,due to cardiovascular disease,my insides are probably like that of a much older man. you could never tell by looking at me. I really think that older men gravitate to younger women,biologically,to perpetuate the human species.(I ,am finished perpetuating).As I have became older,physical attraction has much less importance( although , it is important to a certain extent).I find Personality,and Wisdom,are more important,than youth,and great looks. As I have aged,I see many more attractive people everywhere,I don't think it's just Ohio,or my vision(it is faltering),I just try to see the Beauty,in people,places and things.I hope that this makes some sense? I really enjoy ST,and all of the good people who contribute here.Especially all of you Fine Ladies* Thanks for making this an interesting place to visit*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It's called maturing Tom, seeing past the physical and seeing the beauty within.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The only ones who ever told me "age is just a number" was younger women. :shrug:
That was after I pointed out I was too old for them.
I don't really want a younger woman...not a lot younger anyway.
I'm too old to put up with someone who is still growing up
On the off chance that I ever lose my mind and decide to pursue the fair sex again, I'll be looking for someone near my age, within a few years anyway.
As things are right now though, I can't think of anything more terrifying than "dating" or meeting someone, no matter what age they are.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've notice men my age are broken. Most have recently divorced, lost everything and are looking to get their youth back from younger women.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

:angel:That's funny Fowler,I think the only way I could get my youth back from a younger Woman,is if She's a "Miracle Worker",And it might take a "Miracle",to revive me*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I've notice men my age are broken. Most have recently divorced, lost everything and are looking to get their youth back from younger women.


That depends on whether they were the dumpee or dumper. They may be looking for affirmation unless they're so ego centric they have no clue.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Can a "Good Fairy" do miracles? Maybe tap me with a " magic wand"? Make me "better". Lol,just wishin*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The chloroform may be too much,send me into cardiac arrest again, Please be gentle,I promise,I will*


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL...Tom, you're looking for a good fairy, they are sugar and spice and everything nice, us poo fairies are naughty, mischievous and pushes the cardial limits...LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Cardial limits?

[YOUTUBE]6Q9RupyXfmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Darren said:


> Cardial limits?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6Q9RupyXfmc[/YOUTUBE]


I believe our beloved Poo Fairy meant "Cardiac Limits:. You know, stress-test your heart?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> But in general, don't men age better than women?


They may age better as far as psychical looks, but women generally outlive men.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Of course! We both know that.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> But in general, don't men age better than women?



I agree that, in general, physically they do, yet that is only a part of what attracts me.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

In general, apparently everybody just Wants something they don't have. Jmo...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be comfortable with a much younger girl,,so I look for a gal around my age to flirt with.

The trouble I have is, I can't seem to judge age very well.

I've seen girls who, to me, look 50-60,,turn out to be 35.....:nono:

Then there will be a gal who,,,well you get the jist,,,,

Soooooo,,,,,,,,&#9834; &#9835;"Hey Good Look'n,,,,How long ya been cook'n"&#9835; &#9834; ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What I noticed when I had ONE only farm gal and she was 15yrs younger than me was that, she challenged me, in her youth to do things that I saw sense in doing, but wouldn't have done if I had been single. She made me get off my butt and do things that I was well able to do. I wanted to make sure I was all the farmer she wanted and hopfully more.
Now, whenever im around anyone my age, they tell me im too old to be wanting to farm. I need to get rid of alla this ole junk and settle down in a nice place and just enjoy life.
They also say THAT, IF they were married to me, id soon be doing that, or theyed soon be gone.


----------



## mike3367 (Dec 15, 2004)

im finding the opposite here in my neck of the woods, all the woman id like to date around my age (46) all they want to do is party and go and do every thing in sight. i did and done that, now time to just relax for me. maybe ill date again in my 60's in a nursing home lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

mike3367 said:


> im finding the opposite here in my neck of the woods, all the woman id like to date around my age (46) all they want to do is party and go and do every thing in sight. i did and done that, now time to just relax for me. maybe ill date again in my 60's in a nursing home lol


hey..60's is waaaaay too young for nursing home references...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

And then there are those who qualify their age with inanity, such as, "I'm 61 years young", or, "I'm a young 61." GAH! I *hate* that!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mike3367 said:


> im finding the opposite here in my neck of the woods, all the woman id like to date around my age (46) all they want to do is party and go and do every thing in sight. i did and done that, now time to just relax for me. maybe ill date again in my 60's in a nursing home lol


Do you think that those women (in general) had kids young, tied down through most of the late teens, and twenties, and now that the kids are 'old enough to take care of themselves' they are out sowing those wild oats?

I have gone out with some kids at work and my gf....and I am all 'partied' out. Staying out late, drinkin' too much, etc.....been there done that.

I did stay out till 10pm playin' cards with a bunch a strangers....that was a good time!!

I am glad I sowed the wild oats in the front end, but, am finding that folks my age are now trying to 'relive the glory days'......and that's just not for me?

Hello stick, meet mud.
HA HA


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I didn't really enjoy it then, and sure ain't going to do it now. I'm looking forward to being a dignified old fart


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I try to be a dedicated ole fart lol


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

What's wrong with looking your age? I see so many dating profiles that claim how they "don't look their age, but younger". What is so bad about being 45?...50?....55?...60?
We can enjoy someones company better if they can accept themselves as they are. 
I am 51. I have grandkids. I am who I am. I say....

"I am me...with NO apology!!"


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think that's pretty much all subconscious. You have to remember that we are about the only society on earth that does not respect our elders. We have decided (as a society ) that when you reach a certain age you are expendable instead of being honored for the wealth of knowledge we have accumulated over the years.Just my thoughts.


Wade


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

I find older men quite sexy. A touch of gray hair...and a nice trimmed mustache and beard.
The character lines on their faces. And by then, many of them seem to have reached an understanding with themselves to accept themselves. Then there are the rest of 'em. and the young guys who try too hard to convince me that "age is just a number".


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll be the dirty dog and admit I find lots of women attractive. Young and older all have their attributes. And they can all be beautiful, as well as some be bitter or looking for someone to make their life right? T'aint my goal anymore to keep another happy by their wants. So many times I've been asked how much I make...how much land do I own...how many cattle I have. I try to respond semi-politely and say not enough. And I'm truthful. 

And it's a seldom found thing, to find another single person that is truly happy within, or at least in the circle I tend to ride. I realize I would need to contribute as much as possible if I had a partner, but I would hope we would be playing in the same field...and that field isn't very big anymore.

I enjoy women, and most things about them. Age isn't a factor, but personality is.

But, I'm still a grasshopper and learning.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

little joe, my youngest quickly got tired of gals interested in helping him spend his oil patch revenue as well as the inevitable questions about how much he makes so he changed his work information on Facebook to his last low paying job (swamper with named rig hauling company). He's of the mind that those that know him, know what he does and it quickly culls those that are looking to supplement their income.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> I've notice men my age are broken. Most have recently divorced, lost everything and *are looking to get their youth back from younger women*.


I can't see how this would work. Kinda like getting your courage from a bottle, the way I see it. Besides, when you've lost everything, IMO you best be working real hard on getting your self respect back first. (And, that comes from a place deeper than the pride of conquest.) If not, the rest, no matter what it is, will be hollow.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Men on ST are a wonderful breed, men around here where I live, like young arm candy. I just observe and listen to what is stated and viewed. I figure it wont last, and their just sowing their oats, do to being married to their high school sweetheart for many years. And more then likely will go back to them. I havent found anyone one my age (47) that wants to live my lifestyle, most want to travel and party. I am backwards I guess, I have already done that, and what really makes me happy is enjoying the simple things in life, planting a garden, watching fireflies, laughing at newborn lambs when their trying out their new legs and hopping to stop. I dont think I will meet anyone that will get that. And see the beauty in just living.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

fowler said:


> men on st are a wonderful breed, men around here where i live, like young arm candy. I just observe and listen to what is stated and viewed. I figure it wont last, and their just sowing their oats, do to being married to their high school sweetheart for many years. And more then likely will go back to them. I havent found anyone one my age (47) that wants to live my lifestyle, most want to travel and party. I am backwards i guess, i have already done that, and what really makes me happy is enjoying the simple things in life, planting a garden, watching fireflies, laughing at newborn lambs when their trying out their new legs and hopping to stop. I dont think i will meet anyone that will get that. And see the beauty in just living.


inoright?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

nehimama said:


> inoright?


Huh?:shrug:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> Huh?:shrug:


Kidspeak for "I know, right"?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a man - pushing hard against 50. I've had a couple women recently, both more than 20 years younger than me tell me 'that age is just a number'. I didn't take either very seriously, as adorably cute as they both were. Another, 20 years or so older than me told me much the same thing - I didn't take her seriously either - and they each had their own list of reasons why those 20+ years, in their respective directions, represented an obviously good choice for me.

The balance in my checking account is just a number too, but it represents certain realities.

So, maybe, I really am an ageist bigot, but I prefer a woman to be approximately my own age, +/- a little bit, not for reasons of aesthetics, just for commonality and context.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

NoClue said:


> I'm a man - pushing hard against 50. I've had a couple women recently, both more than 20 years younger than me tell me 'that age is just a number'. I didn't take either very seriously, as adorably cute as they both were. Another, 20 years or so older than me told me much the same thing - I didn't take her seriously either - and they each had their own list of reasons why those 20+ years, in their respective directions, represented an obviously good choice for me.
> 
> The balance in my checking account is just a number too, but it represents certain realities.
> 
> So, maybe, I really am an ageist bigot, but I prefer a woman to be approximately my own age, +/- a little bit, not for reasons of aesthetics, just for commonality and context.


EXACTLY! The commonality & context! "Age is just a number" is just a line of Bull Hockey!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm,,NoClue,,,lets see if I understand this, 

My checkbook balance has a relationship to the age of my women s,,

My current balance of $0.47 indicates a girl of age ?? is best for me,,,??

Oh poop,,I need the algorithm,,,& the probability equation,,,Hmmm,,I usually carry cash,,,,must be some significance there,,,,

I'm ,,,,,,,,hehe,,But I agree


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I've always been an "Age is just a Number" thinker, but the number of men dropping dead around me, battling life threatening health issues and losing, and those who are in poor health do to lifestyle choices, are making me very wary of men my age and up. Diabetics who don't take care of their blood sugar get scratched. 

PrairieMan dropping dead of a heart attack last summer, Hayseed's health issues which will take him eventually, and 5 other seeminingly health men in my circle of friends battling and losing to fast and aggressive cancers. Veterans from Iraq to Vietnam are hit hard even though they have healthy lifestyles

The online stuff. I am amazed at the men claiming to be in their early/mid 50s, but by their pic, they look as old as my 85 year old dad. Hardscrabblers or liars.

The physically fit Family Men who married their high school sweethearts have a bunch of young adult children, young children, grandkids and a BabyMomma or two hanging around. I'm fine with that, I'm a mom but I'm a few years away from being a grandma. It will take a big adjustment for me to be okay with a "Date and meet my Kids" actually meaning getting stuck on spontaneous Nanny Duty for 5 kids under 7yo. I am not in that space and I make babies cry. I'm not big on being preempted by Family Enabling Emergency either. Parenting styles matter!

And Young Frankie says I look old! I think Frankie is the cutest little boy I've seen in decades, but he doesn't approve of the possibility of his dad and I. We can be friends as long as I'm not his dad's gf.  I love how Frankie speaks his mind. He will grow to be an honorable man and I already respect him.

Eventually the right man will show up. I have no idea what age he'll be, but he darn sure will be able to get out of his easy chair.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Well...my first husband was my high school sweetheart and only a year older than me. Turned out to be very immature. Dated some guys my age (I'm now 42) after that divorce and most of them were immature as well. Maybe it was just that time of our lives, I don't know...Then I met my soon to be ex and he is 10 years older. Even though he is a knucklehead, I appreciated what wisdom he had, and liked his greying hair and mustache...sexy to me. 
Most of my girl friends are older than me...I've been told I have an "old soul", so maybe when I do go "fishing" again, that is why I'll probably be looking for one older than me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I borrow 47 cents?....LOL!!

I get hit on by men 10-12 years younger and I tell them I'm too old for you. And their response is "age is just a number"....I just laugh and say "well arent you cute".....LOL!! 

My son is 34 and he gets embarressed when his guy friends ask who's the MILF? I correct them and add "you mean GILF".....LOL!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

moxiegal62 said:


> *I find older men quite sexy. A touch of gray hair...and a nice trimmed mustache and beard.
> The character lines on their faces. And by then, many of them seem to have reached an understanding with themselves to accept themselves.* Then there are the rest of 'em. and the young guys who try too hard to convince me that "age is just a number".


This ^^^


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh Geez,,,Here we go again,,

So,,Okay then,,,,,How old do I have to be,, to be sexy,,???

I hate this waiting.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So,,Okay then,,,,,How old do I have to be to be sexey,,??


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I havent found anyone one my age (47) that wants to live my lifestyle, most want to travel and party. I am backwards I guess, I have already done that, and what really makes me happy is enjoying the simple things in life, planting a garden, watching fireflies, laughing at newborn lambs when their trying out their new legs and hopping to stop. I dont think I will meet anyone that will get that. And see the beauty in just living.


Shame you're a gurl...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I know, that's what my ex said too....LOL!!!!


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

L.A. said:


> Oh Geez,,,Here we go again,,
> 
> So,,Okay then,,,,,How old do I have to be,, to be sexy,,???
> 
> I hate this waiting.....



Old enough to know better. Too old to care. If it happens ....it happens. Sexy isn't a thing...it is a state of mind. If you project self confidence.....that goes a looong ways :goodjob:


----------



## petefarms (Oct 17, 2004)

Not presently looking as the divorce papers are not finalized. But being 61 at this time, I think should the time come I'll stick to my own age group, kind of creepy looking at a girl that could be my daughter or granddaughter. Just my opinion.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> So,,Okay then,,,,,How old do I have to be to be sexey,,??


Very, very, VERY old....

Mon


----------

